# Help: my oil pressure is to high



## silverstone 20v (Jun 29, 2008)

so i searched a little bit and all i could find is that my oil pressure relief valve could be stuck or i could have some debris clogging the system. its an 82 rabbit with a 1.7 its all factory. i just hooked up an oil pressure gauge and it goes straight up to 100 psi on cold start up then starts o drop down. i don't know exactly what it is after its started up cause i really haven't driven it or let it run since the pressure light came on. please any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

have you changed the oil and filter yet?
what weight oil are you using?
have you checked the oil pressure sensors?
have you dropped the oil pan and checked the oil pickup?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

100psi is not uncommon for a solid lifter motor at startup. I have seen 150# on some of mine in the past. If it goes beyond that and is popping oilfilter seals, that is too much.


----------



## silverstone 20v (Jun 29, 2008)

well today i actually drove it around and kept an eye on my new gauge and after its warmed up and it started to drop down to around 30 psi but no lower then goes up with rpms. i just changed the oil today and put some 10 40 oil in it and a fram filter. its got a new sensor on the filter housing but the one the head hasnt been repalced yet. i did drop the pan and there was no blockages on the pickup. is it possible to defeat the buzzer fairly easy since i know what my pressure is with the gauge.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I think if you ground the wire, it'll act as if the sensor sees pressure. And that is normal oil press for that motor with good bearings.


----------



## silverstone 20v (Jun 29, 2008)

right on. ill try it tomorrow, thanks


----------

